# Οι δασυνόμενες λέξεις



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2009)

Σε ένα βιβλίο εκλαϊκευμένης φυσικής τον τίτλο του οποίου δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, τα *hadrons* (αδρόνια) είχανε μεταμορφωθεί σε... *χαντρόνια* (οι πράσινες, οι κόκκινες, οι θαλασσιές...)

Ε, πού να κάθεται να μαθαίνει φυσική τώρα ο άνθρωπος! Και τη δασεία του "αδρός" ποιος την θυμάται πια... Αλήθεια βρίσκεται κανείς να θυμάται τα ποιηματάκια που μας μάθαιναν στο δημοτικό με τις δασυνόμενες λέξεις; Πολύ θα το εκτιμούσα, γιατί κοντεύω να τα ξεχάσω!


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2009)

Να τον θυμηθείς τον τίτλο, και να μας τον πεις!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 27, 2009)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αλήθεια βρίσκεται κανείς να θυμάται τα ποιηματάκια που μας μάθαιναν στο δημοτικό με τις δασυνόμενες λέξεις; Πολύ θα το εκτιμούσα, γιατί κοντεύω να τα ξεχάσω!



Δεν τα θυμάμαι όλα, αλλά βολέψου με αυτά μέχρι να βρεθεί άλλος κολλημένος:

*από Ε*
ένα, έξι, εκατό,
έδρα έλκος, ερπετό,
Έκτωρ, Έλλη και Ελλάς,
Ελικών και εβδομάς.
εαυτός, ευρίσκω, ευθεία,
ερμηνεύω κι ερμηνεία
..............................

*Από Α*
Άδης άγιος αγνός
άμα άμαξα απλός
αίμα άρμα αμαρτία 
απαλός αψύς αψίδα
αλυκὴ και αλυσίδα
αρμόζω κι ........
αρπάζω κι αλωνίζω

(με κάθε επιφύλαξη, ε; )
:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2009)

Μπράβο Έλσα! 

εγώ θυμάμαι μόνο το:

Ώρα, ώριμος, ωραίος
ώσπου, ώστε και το ως.

Παρατηρώ πάντως ότι τα ποιηματάκια σου είναι διαφορετικά από τα δικά μου. 
Εμείς ξεκινούσαμε:

Έκτορας, Ελένη, έλος...

Αίμα, άμαξα, απλός,
απαλός, αδρός, αβρός...


----------



## Elsa (Mar 27, 2009)

AoratiMelani said:


> Παρατηρώ πάντως ότι τα ποιηματάκια σου είναι διαφορετικά από τα δικά μου.
> Εμείς ξεκινούσαμε:
> 
> Έκτορας, Ελένη, έλος...
> ...



Ναι, εγώ ήμουν του πρακτικού...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2009)

sarant said:


> Να τον θυμηθείς τον τίτλο, και να μας τον πεις!


Το Ταό και η φυσική, Fritjof Capra, Εκδόσεις Ωρόρα


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 29, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Δεν τα θυμάμαι όλα, αλλά βολέψου με αυτά μέχρι να βρεθεί άλλος κολλημένος:
> 
> εαυτός, ευρίσκω, *ευθεία,*
> ερμηνεύω κι ερμηνεία


Ας το κάνουμε "εστία" για ...πνευματικούς λόγους :)

Και μιας και για πνευματικά
Άγιος, αγία, 
ιερεύς και ιστορία,
παίρνουν πάντοτε δασεία


----------



## Elsa (Mar 29, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο! Είχα τις επιφυλάξεις μου, έχουν περάσει άλλωστε τόοοοοσα χρόνια...Αν μπορεί κάποιος, ας το διορθώσει, αν και φοβάμαι οτι κάναμε αγνώριστο το _νήμα των αγνώριστων_. 
Τελικά, αυτά τα ποιηματάκια (και πιο πλήρη) υπάρχουν και στο διαδίκτυο, σε βλογκς πολυτονιστών!


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2009)

Μια και το ξεκινήσατε...

*Δασυνόμενες λέξεις είναι:*
(α) Τα άρθρα: ὁ, ἡ, οἱ.
(β) Όλα τα αριθμητικά και τα παράγωγά τους (πλην των οκτώ, εννέα και είκοσι, που παίρνουν ψιλή): ἕνας (ἕνδεκα, ἑνικός, ἑνώνω), ἕξι (ἑξήντα, ἑξακόσια, ἕκτος, ἑξαπλάσιος), ἑπτά (ἕβδομος, ἑβδομάδα, ἑβδομήντα, ἑπτακόσια), ἑκατό (ἑκατοστός, ἑκατομμύριο, ἑκατονταετία).
(γ) Αντωνυμίες: ὁποῖος, ὅποιος, ὅσος, ὅ,τι, ἕκαστος, ὅλος, ἅπας, ἑαυτός.
(δ) Επιρρήματα: ἅμα, ἅπαξ, ἑξῆς, ὅθεν, ὁμοῦ, ὅπου, ὁσάκις, οὕτως, ὡς.
(ε) Σύνδεσμοι: ἕως, ὅμως, ὅπως, ὅταν, ὅποτε, ὅτι, ὁπόταν, ὥστε.
(στ) Προθέσεις: ἕνεκα, ἕως, ὡς.

Οι παρακάτω λέξεις και τα παράγωγά τους:

ἁβρός, ἅγιος, ἁγνός, Ἅδης, ἁδρός, αἷμα, Αἷμος, αἵρεση, αἱρετός, ἅλας & ἁλάτι, Ἁλιάκμων, ἁλιεία, ἁλιεύω, Ἁλικαρνασσός, ἁλίπαστος, ἁλίπεδο, ἅλμα, ἅλμη, ἁλμυρός, Ἁλόννησος, ἅλς (ὕφαλος), ἁλτῆρες, ἅλτης, ἁλυκή, ἁλυσίδα, ἁλώνι, ἅλωση, Ἁμαδρυάδα, ἅμαξα, ἁμαρτάνω, ἁμαρτία, ἅμιλλα, ἁπαλός, ἁπλός, ἅπτομαι, ἅρμα (διαφορετικὸ ἀπὸ τὰ ἄρματα < λατ. arma = ὅπλα), ἅρμη, ἁρμόζω, ἁρμονία, ἁρμός, ἁρπάζω, ἁφή, ἁψίδα, ἁψὺς (ἁψίθυμος, ἁψίκορος).

Ἑβραῖος, Ἕβρος, ἕδρα, εἵλωτας, εἱμαρμένη, εἱρκτή (κάθειρξη), εἱρμός, Ἑκάβη, Ἑκάτη, ἑκατό, Ἕκτορας, Ἑλένη, ἑλιγμός, ἕλικα(ς), Ἑλικώνας, ἑλίσσομαι, ἕλκηθρο, ἕλκος, ἑλκύω, ἑλλανοδίκης, Ἑλλάς, Ἕλλη, Ἕλληνας, ἑλληνικός, ἕλος, ἑλονοσία, ἕλξη, ἑνικός, ἑνώνω, ἑξῆς, ἕξη, ἕρμα, ἕρμαιο, ἑρμαφρόδιτος, ἑρμηνεύω, Ἑρμῆς, ἑρμητικός, Ἑρμιόνη, ἑρπετό, ἕρπω, ἑσμός, ἑσπέρα, ἑσπερινός, ἑστία, ἑστιατόριο, ἑταιρεία, ἑταῖρος, ἕτοιμος, εὑρετήριο, εὑρίσκω.

ἥβη, ἡγεμόνας, ἡγήτορας, ἡγούμενος, ἡδονή, Ἡλιαία, ἡλικία, ἥλιος, ἡμέρα, ἥμερος, ἥμισυ, ἡμι- (ἡμισφαίριο, ἡμίτονο κ.λπ.), ἡνία, ἡνίοχος, ἧπαρ, Ἥρα, Ἡρακλῆς, Ἡρόδοτος, ἥρωας, Ἡρώδης, Ἡσίοδος, ἥσυχος, ἧττα, ἡφαίστειο, Ἥφαιστος.

ἱδρύω, ἱδρώνω, ἱδρώτας, ἱέρακας, ἱερός, Ἱερουσαλήμ, ἱκανός, ἱκετεύω, ἱκέτης, ἱλαρὰ, ἱλαρός, ἱμάντας, ἱμάτιο, ἵππος, ἱππικό, ἵσταμαι, ἱστίο, ἱστορία, ἱστός.

ὁδηγῶ, ὁδός, ὁλκή, ὅλμος, ὁλόκληρος, ὅλος, ὁμάδα, ὁμαλός, ὅμηρος, Ὅμηρος, ὁμιλία, ὅμιλος, ὁμιλῶ, (ὁμίχλη και ὀμίχλη), ὁμο- (ὁμολογῶ, ὁμότεχνος κ.λπ.), ὅμοιος, ὁπλή, ὅπλο, ὅραμα, ὅραση, ὁρατός, ὁρίζω, ὅριο, ὅρκος, ὁρμόνη, ὅρμος, ὁρμῶ, ο ὅρος (ἀλλὰ το ὄρος=βουνό), ὅσιος.

Όλες οι λέξεις από ὑ, και στα αρχαία οι λέξεις από ῥ.
Επίσης: υἱοθεσία, υἱοθετῶ, υἱός.

ὥρα, ὡραῖος, ὥριμος.​
Όλα αυτά είναι χρήσιμα για να ξέρουμε γιατί λέμε σήμερα _εφαρμόζω_ και γιατί σε ξένες γλώσσες έχουμε _Hermes, hypocaust, heuristics_ ή _rhythm_ (εξαιρούνται οι … Eurythmics και άλλοι ανελλήνιστοι).

Διορθώσεις και προσθήκες ευπρόσδεκτες. Και ψάχνω κάποιο παλικάρι που θα δώσει αγγλικές λέξεις που προέρχονται από τις παραπάνω (με ενδεικτικά μόνο παραδείγματα για λέξεις από hy– και rh–).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 30, 2009)

Μία περισπ. στο ομού και μία οξεία στην ήττα (αφού και στον Ερμή, Ηρακλή) και ντιλιτ στο παρόν. Καλή εβδομάδα και θα τα πούμε...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όλα αυτά είναι χρήσιμα για να ξέρουμε γιατί λέμε σήμερα _εφαρμόζω_ και γιατί σε ξένες γλώσσες έχουμε _Hermes, hypocaust, heuristics_ ή _rhythm_ (εξαιρούνται οι … Eurythmics και άλλοι ανελλήνιστοι).
> 
> Διορθώσεις και προσθήκες ευπρόσδεκτες. Και ψάχνω κάποιο παλικάρι που θα δώσει αγγλικές λέξεις που προέρχονται από τις παραπάνω (με ενδεικτικά μόνο παραδείγματα για λέξεις από hy– και rh–).


 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=9696&postcount=7 (πειράζει που είμαι πιο διεθνιστής απ' ό,τι εζήτησες;):


nickel said:


> Η δάσυνση των ελληνικών λέξεων διατηρήθηκε σε όλες τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες ως Η: ιστορία - history, αρμονία - harmony, ορίζων - horizon, ως RH: ραψωδία - rhapsody, ρόμβος - rhomber (sic), αλλά και ως S: υπέρ - super, αλάτι - salt, ερπετό (όφις) - serpent κ.ά.


Πλάκα έχει επίσης και η ρωσική γλώσσα η οποία, αν και μη λατινογενής, άλλοτε διατηρεί τη δασύτητα (με το αρχικό *г*) κι άλλοτε όχι:
гармония (αρμονία), горизонт (ορίζων), гипер- (υπερ-), гипо- (υπο-), Гадес (Άδης), гало (άλως), галоген (αλογόνο - από το _αλς_ "άλας"), гетеро- (ετερο-), гимн (ύμνος), гипар (υπερβολικό παραβολοειδές - μέσω του _hypar_), гистерезис (υστέρηση), гистограмма (ιστόγραμμα), гифа (hypha - από το _υφή_ "ύφανση"), гифема (ύφαιμα), годо- (οδο-), голо- (ολο-), гомео- (ομοιο-), гомо- (ομο-), гормон (ορμόνη - μέσω του _hormone_ από το _ορμώ_)
αλλά
история (ιστορία). 

Γενικότερα το αρχικό *h* των λατινικών λέξεων αποδίδεται με αρχικό *г*:
габитет (habitat), Гавана (Havana), Голландия (Holland), госпиталь (hospital), гумоген (humogen), гунн (Hun), гусар (hussar)



nickel said:


> _Αφ_’ όλα αυτά, κατάλαβα ότι θα πρέπει να λέω και _εφθήμερο_ και _ανθαρματικά_ και _πενθέξι_ άλλα σαν αυτά για να δείξω ότι ξέρω τις δασυνόμενες.


Και να λες επίσης και _επέτος_ (αντί _εφέτος_) για να δείξεις ότι ξέρεις επίσης και τις μη δασυνόμενες (_ἔτος_).


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 30, 2009)

Πιστεύω ότι για να είμαστε ακριβείς πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι το ρωσικό Г στη μεταγραφή λέξεων ξένου (για τα ρωσικά) ετύμου μεταγράφει απλώς το "h" των γερμανικών και λατινικών γλωσσών (ανεξαρτήτως αν αυτό βρίσκεται στην αρχή της λέξης ή όχι). Παραδείγματα: ο Χάινριχ Νόυχαους, γερμανικής καταγωγής Ρώσος πιανίστας και δάσκαλος του Σβιάτοσλαβ Ρίχτερ, είναι στα ρώσικα Генрих Нейгауз· ο Χέρμαν, ο γερμανικής καταγωγής ήρωας της Ντάμα Πίκα του Πούσκιν είναι Γκέρμαν στο πρωτότυπο· ο, κατά τη δεκαετία του 1990, σέντερ φορ της ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας Ρότορ του Βολγκογκράντ, λεγόταν Νίντεργκαους (προφανώς μεταγραφή του αρχικού επωνύμου Niederhaus).
Η μεταγραφή των δασυνόμενων λέξεων είναι σύμπτωμα και όχι αιτία που θα εξηγούσε το φαινόμενο. Απλούστατα,όταν μια λέξη αρχικώς ελληνικής ετυμολογίας περνούσε στα ρωσικά μέσω γερμανικής ή λατινογενούς γλώσσας (όπου η δασεία τρεπόταν σε h) μοιραία και η ρωσική λέξη θα άρχιζε με Г. Αν η ελληνικού ετύμου λέξη είχε περάσει στη ρωσική απευθείας τότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα Г αντί δασείας, οπότε και История και όχι Гистория.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2009)

Δεν είναι πάντως κάπως περίεργο, αναρωτιέμαι, να μην είχαν χρήση για το Γ οι Ρώσοι όταν ήρθαν σε επαφή με το Βυζάντιο και την τότε ομιλούμενη ελληνική γλώσσα, να μην έμαθαν όλες αυτές τις από τότε (και νωρίτερα) υπάρχουσες, δασυνόμενες λέξεις και να τα υιοθέτησαν όλα εκ των υστέρων όταν ενσωμάτωσαν στη γλώσσα τους γερμανικές και λατινικές λέξεις; Είναι δυνατόν να μην είχαν ακούσει ούτε ένα _υπέρ_ ή _υπό_, ένα _όλο_, _όμοιο_ ή _οδό_ από τους Βυζαντινούς, με τους οποίους συνήψαν τόσο στενές σχέσεις κι υιοθέτησαν τη θρησκεία τους και την εκκλησιαστική της γλώσσα;

Ήδη το πρώιμο κυριλλικό αλφάβητο είχε σημάδι για τη δασεία, το αριστερό μέρος του Η (όπως συνέβαινε και σε ορισμένα αρχαιοελληνικά αλφάβητα), που 'ναι κάτι σαν αυτό εδώ: *├*. Το ίδιο το Η δεν μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη δασεία (όπως στο αρχαίο αττικό αλφάβητο), διότι αντιστοιχούσε στο γράμμα για το φθόγγο _n_. Ενδεχομένως το πρωτοκυριλλικό σημάδι για τη δασεία να έχασε το επάνω σκέλος του ( *├ *-> *┌ *) και να ταυτίστηκε με το Γ, (που στη ρωσική διατηρεί τον αρχαιοελληνικό ήχο _g_).

Βέβαια, όλα τα παραπάνω τα καταθέτω εδώ μόνον ως προϊόν δικού μου προβληματισμού, κάτι σαν φωναχτή συνομιλία με τον εαυτό μου, και περιμένω να μάθω περισσότερα και ακριβέστερα, πιθανότατα και για να διορθωθούν με επιστημονικό τρόπο οι πρόχειρες σκέψεις μου, από όσους από εσάς τα γνωρίζετε καλύτερα και σωστά. 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι στη φράση μου «γενικότερα το αρχικό *h* των λατινικών λέξεων αποδίδεται με αρχικό *г*» μπορείτε να διαγράψετε τα δύο «αρχικό» και πάλι είναι σωστή, όπως είπε ο Ρογήρος. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Βέβαια, όλα τα παραπάνω τα καταθέτω εδώ μόνον ως προϊόν δικού μου προβληματισμού, κάτι σαν φωναχτή συνομιλία με τον εαυτό μου, και περιμένω να μάθω περισσότερα και ακριβέστερα, πιθανότατα και για να διορθωθούν με επιστημονικό τρόπο οι πρόχειρες σκέψεις μου, από όσους από εσάς τα γνωρίζετε καλύτερα και σωστά.



Οποία σύμπτωσις, που λένε! Κι εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς περιμένω.

Αναρωτιέται ο φίλτατος Zazula: "Δεν είναι πάντως κάπως περίεργο, αναρωτιέμαι, να μην είχαν χρήση για το Γ οι Ρώσοι όταν ήρθαν σε επαφή με το Βυζάντιο και την τότε ομιλούμενη ελληνική γλώσσα, να μην έμαθαν όλες αυτές τις από τότε (και νωρίτερα) υπάρχουσες, δασυνόμενες λέξεις και να τα υιοθέτησαν όλα εκ των υστέρων όταν ενσωμάτωσαν στη γλώσσα τους γερμανικές και λατινικές λέξεις; Είναι δυνατόν να μην είχαν ακούσει ούτε ένα _υπέρ_ ή _υπό_, ένα _όλο_, _όμοιο_ ή _οδό_ από τους Βυζαντινούς, με τους οποίους συνήψαν τόσο στενές σχέσεις κι υιοθέτησαν τη θρησκεία τους και την εκκλησιαστική της γλώσσα"

Είναι πολύ περίεργο. Φαίνεται όμως ότι όσα πήραν από τους δυτικούς τα μετέγραψαν κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο σαν να είχαν ξεχάσει τις στενότατες επαφές τους με το Βυζάντιο. Ίσως η εξήγηση να είναι τόσο απλή που να δυσκολευόμαστε να την πιστέψουμε: ίσως, π.χ., η δυτικόφιλη ρωσική ελίτ του 18ου αι. και μετέπειτα να αγνοούσε τη γνώση που συσσώρευσαν οι εκκλησιστικοί και διπλωματικοί κύκλοι της μεσαιωνικής Ρωσίας (άραγε, ποιός να ήταν θεματοφύλακάς της;) ή ακόμη και να την περιφρονούσε σκόπιμα. Κι εγώ, αναρωτιέμαι φωναχτά και κάνω απλές υποθέσεις αναμένοντας αυτόν που κατέχει την απάντηση ή το κομμάτι της αυτό που θα μας βοηθήσει να κατανοήσουμε και να εξηγήσουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2009)

Βρήκα ένα παλαιοσλαβονικό λεξικό, στο οποίο είναι μεν ξεκάθαρο ότι μπαίνουν πνεύματα σε ορισμένες λέξεις, αλλά πάντως δεν κατόρθωσα να διακρίνω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο (αλλού η δάσυνση δηλώνεται, αλλού όχι κλπ), π.χ.:
http://www.slavdict.narod.ru/_0219.htm
http://www.slavdict.narod.ru/_0220.htm
http://www.slavdict.narod.ru/_0225.htm
Να επισημάνω μόνο ότι εδώ το Γ δεν είναι ο ήχος _g_, αλλά _γ_.


----------



## Philip (Mar 31, 2009)

Η δική μου σκέψη είναι ότι το κυριλλικό αλφάβητο ήταν η ελληνική της εποχής εκείνης, με την πρόσθεση γραμμάτων για τα φωνήματα που δεν υπήρχαν (τότε/πια) στα ελληνικά - ενδεικτικό είναι η διαφοφοποίηση του В (= /v/) από το Б (=/b/), καθώς και η χρήση του ОУ (= /u/). Επίσης το πρώτο κυριλλικό αλφάβητο κράτησε το ξ και το Ψ, που εμφανίζονταν μόνο σε δάνειες λέξεις από τα ελληνικά, και όπως διαβάζουμε παρακάτω, μέχρι τα πνεύματα και τους τόνους. 
Η εξελίξεις στις διάφορες σλαβικές γλώσσες ακολουθούσαν ώρισμένες γενικές γραμμές ( πχ κατάργηση ωρισμένων γραμμάτων), αλλά οι μεταρρυθμίσεις και οι χρονολογίες τους διαφέρουν από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα. 

ο προβληματισμός του Ζαζ για τις εξελίξεις βρίσκει υποστήριξη από το Wiki (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Cyrillic_alphabet) όπου διαβάζουμε:

The form of the Russian alphabet underwent a change when Tsar Peter I of Russia introduced the Civil Script (Russian graždanskij šrift, or graždanka, in contrast to the prevailing Church Typeface, cerkovnoslavjanskij šrift) in 1708. *Some letters and breathing marks which were only used for historical reasons* (η έμφαση δική μου - Philip) were dropped. Medieval letterforms used in typesetting were harmonized with Latin typesetting practices, exchanging medieval forms for Baroque ones, and skipping the western European Renaissance developments.

Several diacritics, adopted from Polytonic Greek orthography, were also used (these may not appear correctly in all web browsers; they are supposed to be directly above the letter, not off to its upper right):

ӓ trema, diaeresis (U+0308)
а̀ varia (grave accent), indicating stress on the last syllable (U+0340)
а́ oksia (acute accent), indicating a stressed syllable (Unicode U+0341)
а҃ titlo, indicating abbreviations, or letters used as numerals (U+0483)
а҄ kamora, indicating palatalization (U+0484), similar to an inverted breve
а҅ dasy pneuma, rough breathing mark (U+0485)
а҆ zvatel'tse, or psilon pneuma, soft breathing mark (U+0486)
а҆̀ Combined zvatel'tse and varia is called apostrof.
а҆́ Combined zvatel'tse and oksia is called iso. 


Για την μετατροπή του /h/ σε /g/ που υποθέλω ότι ήταν πρώτα φαινόμενο του προφορικού λόγου (εφ' όσον ισχύει για λέξεις γερμανικής προέλευσης) στον προφορικό λόγο, αυτό από ό,τι ξέρω είναι φαινόμενο της ρωσικής και όχι των άλλων σλαβικών γλωσσών. Κάπου (πριν περιπου 30 χρόνια τώρα) θυμάμαι ότι ένας γλωσσολόγος απέδιδε το φαινόμενο στην επιρροή των φιννικών γλωσσών της Βορ. Ρωσίας. Οριστική λύση του θέματος δεν έχουμε μέχρι τώρα.

΄Ενα μικρό σχετικό ανέκδοτο. Όταν πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα ξαναπιάσει τα ρώσικα, ήταν ένας συμμαθητής που στα ρώσικα τον λέγαμε Гари - Γκάριб και επειδή μιλούσαμε μόνο ρωσικά στην τάξη νομίζαμε όλοι ότι λεγόταν Garry. Έτυχε μία μέρα να αλλάξουμε την κουβέντα στα αγγλικά, και του λέμε Garry, οπότε αυτός απαντάει "actually, my name's Harry!". Τέτοια παθαίνει κανείς καμιά φορά.


----------



## Philip (Apr 10, 2009)

Αφού σήμερα βρέχει, και είμαι συνταξιούχος πια και τα καφενεία εδώ δεν έχουν τάβλι, ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα μιας μικρής έρευνας για τη μοίρα των δασυνόμενων στα αγγλικά


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2009)

Philip said:


> Αφού σήμερα βρέχει, και είμαι συνταξιούχος πια και τα καφενεία εδώ δεν έχουν τάβλι, ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα μιας μικρής έρευνας για τη μοίρα των δασυνόμενων στα αγγλικά


Να 'σαι καλά, Φίλιπ, να σου δίνει ο θεός πολλές μέρες, έστω και βροχερές. Με / Μας γλίτωσες πολλή δουλειά.

Ενδιαφέρον το σχόλιο για το _υβρίδιο_, το οποίο, ναι, δείχνει ελληνικό από μπέρδεμα με το «ύβρις» κάπου στη διαδρομή του.

Περισσότερη αξιοποίηση προσεχώς.


----------



## Costas (Apr 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όλα αυτά είναι χρήσιμα για να ξέρουμε γιατί λέμε σήμερα _εφαρμόζω_


Προσοχή όμως, γιατί το (ε)φέτος και το μεθαύριο δεν σημαίνουν ότι το έτος και το αύριο δασύνονται. Και λέμε αφότου, αλλά απ' όταν· καθόλου, αλλά απ' όλα· εφόρμηση, αλλά "απ' ορμές πώς πάμε;" ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2021)

Με αφορμή το αλωνάκι του Σολωμού, θυμήθηκα κι εγώ ξανά τις δασυνόμενες λέξεις.
Μεταφέρω εδώ μέρος από τα ποιηματάκια που ανέσυραν οι παλιοί μου συμμαθητές από τη μνήμη τους.
Δεν είναι πλήρη, έβαλα αποσιωπητικά εκεί που λείπουν λέξεις.

Άδης, άγιος, αγνός,
απαλός, αδρός, αβρός,
αίμα, άμαξα, απλός,
Αίμος, Αλικαρνασσός,
αλυσίδα και αψίδα,
αίμα, άμα, αλυκή,
αμαρτάνω και αφή,
άμιλλα, αλώνι, αρπαγή.

Έκτορας, Ελένη, έλος,
εκουσίως και Εβραίος,
ερπετά, εσπέρα, εορτή,
έλκος, έλξης και ειρκτή,
είλωτες, εδώλιον
και εστιατόριον

Ήμερος, ημέρα, ήλιος,
Ήρα, ήπατα και ήρως
...

Όμηρος, ορίζω, όρος,
οδηγός, οδός και όλος
...

Ιπποκράτης, ιστορία,
ίδρυμα και ικεσία
για το φινάλε του "ι"...
κάπου έμπαιναν και το ικανός, το ιδρώς το ιλαρός...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2021)

Και μια σχετική σελίδα με παρόμοια ποιηματάκια, εδώ.

Ἅδης ἅγιος ἁγνός
ἅμα ἅμαξα ἁπλός
αἷμα ἁμαρτία ἅρμα
ἅμιλα ἁφὴ καὶ ἅλμα
ἁπαλός ἁψύς ἁψίδα
ἁλυκὴ καὶ ἁλυσίδα
ἁρμόζω κι ἁρμυρίζω
ἁρπάζω κι ἁλωνίζω

Ἕνα ἕξι καὶ ἑπτά
ἑκατὸ καὶ ἑρπετά
Ἑρμῆς, Ἕλλη καὶ Ἑλένη
ἡ Ἑλλάδα ἡ ξακουσμένη
ἕδρα ἕτοιμος ἑνώνω
μιὰ ἑβδομάδα σιδερώνω

Ἕνα ἕξι ἑκατό
ἕδρα ἕλκος ἑρπετό
Ἕκτωρ Ἕλλη καὶ Ἑλλάς
Ἑλικών καὶ ἑβδομάς
ἕλος εἵλωτας Ἑλένη
ἕνωση καὶ εἱμαρμένη
ἑορτή ἑστία Ἑρμῆς
ἑαυτός εὑρίσκω ἑξῆς
ἑπτά ἑσπέρα ἑρμηνεία
ἑταῖρος καὶ ἑταιρεία
Ἕβρος εὕρημα Ἑβραῖος
ἑπομένως καὶ τὸ ἕως

ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟ 1966 ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ:
ΑΔΗΣ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΓΝΟΣ, 
ΑΔΡΟΣ ΑΜΑΞΑ ΑΠΑΛΟΣ, 
ΑΙΜΟΣ ΑΛΙΚΑΡΝΑΣΣΟΣ, 
ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ ΑΙΡΕΤΟΣ, 
ΑΜΑ ΑΙΜΑ ΑΜΑΡΤΙΑ, 
ΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΙΕΙΑ,
ΑΠΛΟΣ ΑΜΙΛΛΑ ΑΦΗ, 
ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ ΑΛΥΚΗ,
ΑΒΡΟΣ ΑΛΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΜΑ,
ΑΛΜΥΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΜΑ,
ΑΛΩΝΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΖΩ,
ΑΛΑΤΙΖΩ ΚΙ ΑΛΜΥΡΙΖΩ,
ΑΡΠΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΩΝΩ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2021)

Τουλάχιστον τις μαθαίνατε. Εμένα δεν μου τις έμαθε κανένας και εκτός απο το αίμα, έβαζα ό,τι μου κατέβαινε και με λέγανε ανορθόγραφη μέχρι που επιτέλους εφαρμόστηκε το μονοτονικό και ησύχασα. Εβαζα και στο επιθετό μου δασεία, γιατί έτσι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 10, 2022)

Κάποτε έκανα λίγη έρευνα πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα… Υπάρχει σημαντική επικάλυψη με τη λίστα του Φιλίππου, όμως όχι πλήρης.

Εκτός λοιπόν από τα _hermit_ και _hesthogenous_, που φέρουν το αρκτικό _h_ ασχέτως δασείας, βλέπω και κάποιες λέξεις που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν αλλού με δασεία και αλλού χωρίς. Ο _ιβίσκος_ είναι ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα (αγγλιστί _hibiscus_), ενώ η _αλκυόνη_ μού κάνει μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση επειδή τη συναντώ κυρίως με ψιλή· τα ευρήματα στο Google ίσως να μην είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να κρίνει κανείς, αλλά το _halcyon_ δημιουργεί ορισμένες προσδοκίες. Το _ήκιστος_ επίσης διττογραφείται, αν και εδώ βρίσκω περισσότερες δασείες. Ως αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις θα προσέθετα την _Εκάλη_, που ταιριάζει με την _Ἑκάβη_ και την _Ἑκάτη_ (έστω και συμπτωματικά), και την _Έρση_.

Ως ξεχωριστές ρίζες, η λίστα προσθέτει ακόμα τον _ἑλλέβορο_ και την _ἕλμινθα_. Από τον κύριο κατάλογο απουσιάζουν επίσης η _αἱμασιὰ_ (άσχετη από το _αἷμα_ όσο και ο _Αἷμος_), ο _Ἅλιμος_ (από τον αρχαίο _Ἁλιμούντα_), η _Ἅρπυια_ (_Harpy,_ μάλλον αλλά όχι σίγουρα από το _ἁρπάζω_), ο _ἕωλος_ και ο_ Ἑωσφόρος_ (όπου _ἕως_ είναι αττικός τύπος του _ἠώς_ = «αυγή»), ο _ἵμερος_ και το _ἵζημα_ (από το _ἵζω_, ομόρριζο με την _ἕδρα_· πρβλ. _καθίζω_ και _καθιζάνω > καθίζηση_). Το _helepole_ αντιστοιχεί στην πολεμική μηχανή _ἑλέπολις_ (εκ του _αἱρῶ_). Η _ἅλως_ εκπροσωπείται μεν από το _ἁλώνι_ αλλά διατηρείται ακομα σε επιστημονική χρήση, συν ότι η συμπερίληψή της μας επιτρέπει ν’ αναφέρουμε και το αγγλικό _halo_. (Ο Φίλιππος παραθέτει μόνο το πρόθεμα _halo-_, που αναφέρεται σε λέξεις σχετικές με άλατα, όπως _halogen_ και _halophile_.) Η _ἁμαμηλίς_ προκύπτει από τον σύνδεσμο _ἅμα_ (σημαίνει «μαζί με καρπό», όπως οι νύμφες _Ἁμαδρυάδες_ είναι δρύες και γυναίκες ταυτόχρονα), η _ἑλξίνη_ από το _ἕλκω_ και ο _ὁρμαθὸς_ από τον _ὅρμο_ (ο οποίος με τη σειρά του φαίνεται πως είναι ομόρριζος του _εἱρμοῦ_).

Η _ἕψηση_ σώζεται πλέον σε τεχνικές χρήσεις (που συμπεριλαμβάνουν την παρασκευή του Αγίου Μύρου), όμως αφήνει πίσω της παράγωγα όπως το _αφέψημα_. Αντίστοιχα, υπάρχουν άλλες λέξεις που χάθηκαν εντελώς από τη γλώσσα, αφήνοντας όμως πολλούς απογόνους: τα_ ἱκανός_ και _ἱκέτης_ έχουν κοινή ρίζα το _ἵκω _(= «φθάνω»), που μας άφησε επίσης τα _αφικνούμαι_ και _εφικτός,_ ενώ από το σημαντικό _ἵημι_ προκύπτουν τα _αφήνω,_ _εφέτης, καθετήρας_ και _ύφεση_ (και πολλά άλλα χωρίς δασύτητα).

Η _Ἱερουσαλὴμ_ όντως γράφεται συνήθως με δασεία, πιθανότατα λόγω παρετυμολογικής έλξης του _ἱερός_. Θα υπάρχουν και άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα… Γενικά όμως το κυνήγι των δασειών προσφέρεται για αναδίφηση του οικογενειακού δέντρου της γλώσσας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2022)

Για το halcyon, δες πώς τα λέει το OED:

*halcyon*, n. and a.​Forms: 4 alceon, alicion, 6 alcion, halsion, 6–7 halcion, 7 alcian, 6– alcyon, halcyon. ​​[a. L. _halcyon_, more properly _alcyon_, a. Gr. ἀλκυών kingfisher. ​ The spelling ἁλ- hal- is supposed to have arisen out of the fancy that the word was f. ἅλ-ς sea + κύων conceiving, connected with the fable that the halcyon broods upon her nest floating on the calm sea in the ‘halcyon days’.] ​


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 10, 2022)

Στο λήμμα «αλκυών» ο πολύς Ζηκίδης στο Λεξικό του επισημαίνει : «μετά ψιλού πνεύματος».

Το «ήκιστος»=βραδύτατος, ηρεμώτατος, με ψιλή (υπερθ. επίθ. από το επίρρημα ήκα)
Το «ήκιστος»= χείριστος, ελάχιστος, με δασεία (υπερθ. του συγκριτ. ήσσων)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 10, 2022)

Α, έπρεπε να το ψάξω περισσότερο.

Άλλη περίπτωση που μπορεί να μπερδέψει: το ουσιαστικό _ἴνα_ («κλωστή») ψιλούται, ενώ ο σύνδεσμος _ἵνα_ δασύνεται.


----------

